# Dreck entfernen(Fliegenschiss etc.)



## Bloody_Eagle (19. März 2011)

Hey, ich habe mir endlich einen schönen neuen Monitor gekauft 
Allerdings merke ich dass i-welche Fliegen oder so meinen Monitor wohl als neues Klo benutzen 

Nun meine Frage: Wie bekomme ich diesen Fliegenschiss oder was das ist wieder weg? Mit dem mitgelieferten Staubtuch gehts nicht (is ja auch nur fürn Staub^^)
Also nehmt ihr da spezielle Reiniger her?  Am meisten Angst habe ich das der Monitor beim Putzen i-einen Schaden nimmt!!


----------



## Ahab (19. März 2011)

Also ich nehm zum putzen immer einen Microfaserlappen und ein bisschen Wasser. Damit hab ich bis jetzt noch alles abbekommen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. März 2011)

Hehe ja mit Wasser oder Fensterreiniger sollte es klappen, kannst auch mit Haushaltspapier versuchen.. 
Würde einfah nicht zu aggressive Mittel nehmen, wie Aceton oder so..

Da lebt die Fliege nur 3 Tage und scheisst auf deinen Bildschirm echt fiese kleine Dinger..


----------



## byte1981 (19. März 2011)

Ich nehme Wasser und Papier z.B von ner Küchenrolle oder auch Taschentücher.
Damit hat es bisher immer gut funktioniert.


----------



## Heng (19. März 2011)

byte1981 schrieb:


> Ich nehme Wasser und Papier z.B von ner Küchenrolle oder auch Taschentücher.
> Damit hat es bisher immer gut funktioniert.



/sign, me 2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2011)

Feuchtes Microfasertuch reicht, notfalls mit Seife oder mildem Spülmittel vorwischen.


----------



## Bloody_Eagle (20. März 2011)

ok, habe nur mal gelesen, dass das Wasser durch den kalk evtl nicht so gut ist....lieber dest. wasser?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst, aber normalerweise reicht Leitungswasser. Ich mache das so seit Jahren und habe bis jetzt keine Spuren von einem Gebirge am Monitor. Notfalls reibe den Monitor mit einem trockenen Microfasertuch nach, was aber nicht nötig sein söllte


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. März 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht, aber steht nicht in jeder Bedienungsanleitung drin wie man die technischen Geräte reinigen sollte? Und Fliegenschiss ist ja das gröbste was so im normalen Betrieb an einem Monitor kommen sollte.


----------



## ghostadmin (20. März 2011)

Ich nehm immer Fensterputzmittel und Küchenrolle. 
Geht immer alles weg und ist danach garantiert streifenfrei!! (Sofern man den richtigen Reiniger benutzt )


----------



## Own3r (20. März 2011)

Ich nehme wenn dann destilliertes Wasser mit einem Microfasertuch. Fensterputzmittel würde ich nicht nehmen, da es die Oberfläche des Monitors angreifen kann.


----------

